# Worldmark Australia - Pokolbin Hills not in rci?



## PClapham (Sep 6, 2009)

I looked for the number -7820 - in the rci directory and it isn't there-?  Any information?

Thanks
Anita


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 6, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/n4tzp4

Australia > New South Wales

Sort by name, descending. 
WorldMark Resort Pokolbin Hill (#7820)  Be the first to write a review  
Corner McDonalds and Broke Road 
Pokolbin, NSW  2320 
Australia 
www.wyndhamvrap.com/home 
2-4998-7000


----------



## Judy (Sep 18, 2009)

Dial an Exchange daelive.com has better availability in Australia than RCI.


----------



## colamedia (Sep 20, 2009)

Depending on how many travelling and what you're interested in, timeshares might not be the best option in Australia - it's the same size as the main bit of USA, east to west, north to south.  Unless you're coming for a long trip, you will probably want to spend less than a week in any one location, other than maybe Sydney, and that doesn't appear that often.

Pokolbin is a centrally located resort in a wine area, but it isn't much of a resort (very basic pool, no washer in unit, shared laundry, quite a long way from units), a whole week in the Hunter Valley would be a long visit, it's one of those weekend away from Sydney wine regions, where you spend all your time out tasting wine and eating rather than in your room, but unless you are very much a foodie and wine buff, 4 days would be plenty.

For Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Broome and Townsville, RCI Points has Oaks apartments as Extra Holidays, they're probably the easiest option for in the cities rather than trying to get and exchange.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks!  Great information
Anita


----------



## Judy (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with colamedia, Australia is too big to spend a whole week in one place unless you're going for a long time. I recommend going for a long time, considering the travel time from Cleveland and all. We went for five weeks and it wasn't enough! 

If Sydney is on your list, do try Dial an Exchange.  They got us a week at Manly National Apartments (just a ferry ride from Sydney).


----------

